# my C-57D BUILD



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Just scored this new release from Polar Lights!

It will feature a full lighting package when I am finished with it.



Very cool kit!!

Stay Tuned!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Sweet, that should mean that CultTVman will have the emails sent for the per-orders....... Can't wait.....


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Some quick dry fitting_..."Like a Glove!!"_


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Awesome, can't wait to get one. Love how the saucer/ hull is one piece, not pie wedges.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

This is really a nice model. Polar Lights nailed the ship's profile this time. Also, one could make the internal "Cage" rotate with a small motor, As seen in the film. The clear engine inserts and outer dome are already frosted so no clear flat or sanding is necessary.

The Landing gear snaps up and down via a plastic "spring". All very cool indeed!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

This ship is pretty beautiful, clean an elegant. The kind of design that hollywood producers *hate* since the begining of Star Wars era.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Very, very cool ship. And model. If I had the space i would love one of these.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Looks good!

I'm vacillating on this one. The smaller scale and price have me leaning toward getting it.

I'm curious what your going to do for lighting?


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Captain.

I thank God for make you and Steve123 so productive. I do not care what you both do to go without eating and sleep:freak:, as long as you keep presenting us with those wonder kits.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Cool. Didn't realise it was out yet and looks a lot more accurate with nice box art too.


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

My design team 'The RE-VISSIONEERS' {Dave McCamant, Wyane Orliki & myself} 
were involved in the very early stages of developing this kit - 
specifically regarding the more accurate scale, shape & detail accuracy - 
which in turn directly influenced the decision to go with the 2 piece hull & 12" size. 


Glad to see this kit finally getting released...


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I've been waiiting for this one to come out in this scale for a long time. I held off buying it's big brother because it was just too friggin' big. This size is perfect for my display space. Awesome!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

It's out?! Oh, heck. 

I'm gonna need to get one of those. THIS I can build in the room I have available. 

And I see the mysterious appearing and disappearing blueprints have re-reappeared.


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

Beautiful job! Any chance of seeing an enlargement of the blueprint, Modeleers?

Photobucket is acting up and I can't tell if there is no enlargement available or if it's just misbehaving...

M.


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

Steve H said:


> And I see the mysterious appearing and disappearing blueprints have re-reappeared.


Disappear/ re-Appear = _Not my doing._

The plans will be made available on the Re-Vissioneer Page, which is currently in the works...
_{a linc to that page will be provided as soon as we get it set-up & functional}_


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here are several pictures of the unlit/unpainted model in Flight mode and Landing and landing with gear down...

You can see the Cage within the drive section...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I don't know what I am going to do about lighting it just yet. Perhaps Round 2/Polar Lights has a Lighting kit they will offer?? Anyhoo, As I said in a previous post, to get the "correct" effect a motor needs to spin that Cage inside the Drive dome.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain, you need a hobby outside the hobby.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> Captain, you need a hobby outside the hobby.


 
Who says I don't?


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm anxious to see this build come together...

I can't tell how many panels are on the bottom cage? 
...there should be 20 separate panels.

A lighting kit will most likely come from outside PL.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Who says I don't?


And of course you know I meant that as a twisted compliment.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

modeleers said:


> I'm anxious to see this build come together...
> 
> I can't tell how many panels are on the bottom cage?
> ...there should be 20 separate panels.
> ...


Modeleers, thanks for being a part of this kit's development sir. I know your work from the old Disney sub site and you are indeed a very talented craftsman!:thumbsup:

Although I have built the larger version of this ship...And love it!,it's nice to see this smaller accurate version of the father of the original series Enterprise and Jupiter2.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> And of course you know I meant that as a twisted compliment.


 
Yes indeed my friend!!


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Modeleers, thanks for being a part of this kit's development sir. I know your work from the old Disney sub site and you are indeed a very talented craftsman!:thumbsup:


Thanx! 

in-part: It was only in the very early stages lasting the better part of a year {every step & suggestion given was well documented} & that's another story - that will definitely be told elsewhere & outside of Hobby Talk & most other Model-Sites.

I am truly glad almost all of our initial suggestions - overall size = 148 ft. diameter / 1/144th scale = approx. 12", 2 part hull & other _{though not all}_ details - were implemented in this kit, 
...these will benefit all modelers Everywhere _{though I am still rightfully disappointed that recognition of our input has remained UN-credited & in one particular instance was mis-credited to other persons} _

On the positive side: I would like to mention how I Really Like what one credited designer {Jim Small} came up with regarding the spring-loaded system to make the ramps functional.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Modeleer,
P-Town, as in P-Town Mass.?

If so, love it out there.


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

Not out Mass way, though I love it there also!
P-town as in Stumpwood, Oregon _{aKa Portland}_
It's pretty Great here too!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE...

In between client builds of a Moebius Jupiter 2 and a Polar Lights Jupite2, I came up with a uniform IN SCALE lighting for the Engine.

I air brushed the Clear inserts for the "Cage" with my new IWATA air brush clear red. Then with some extra lighting stuff I had on hand riged my own lighting. I think I have the rotating cage issue figured out as well, but have to get back to the other builds...


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Glad to see this ship out in this size. Since my display space is limited. It's looking great Capt. Can't wait to see her finished. :thumbsup:


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

I asked this before but it must've been overlooked:
How many separate clear panel openings are there 
on the rotating lighting-cage? / _There should be 20..._

And if you would be so kind, I'd also like to see straight down pics 
of both the upper & lower saucer sections with a yardstick somewhere in frame. 
_{I'd like to gauge if the upper & lower sections were sized right...}_


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

The funny thing about the 'space drive' on the C-57D, at least my perception of it. It's not at all like the 'point light source' of the Jupiter II. It's more like solid blocks of red and black whirling around. I have no idea how that look can be duplicated (other than the obvious of just painting the panes solid black and red) and be effective, not have light bleed. I think we can forget the belly dome turning silver when the drive is turned off. Maybe some kind of 'single sided glass' effect can be cooked up. Lights on, you can see the red and black, light off it's silvery. I dunno if that's even possible with the parts as given.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Steve H said:


> The funny thing about the 'space drive' on the C-57D, at least my perception of it. It's not at all like the 'point light source' of the Jupiter II. It's more like solid blocks of red and black whirling around. I have no idea how that look can be duplicated


The C-57-D engine effect is essentially the same one later utilized (copied) by the TOS Enterprise, only with solid red, non-blinking lights behind a spinning "fan blade" instead of multi-color blinking lights.

I would think recreating the effect on the PL model would be relatively simple.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Steve H said:


> The funny thing about the 'space drive' on the C-57D, at least my perception of it. It's not at all like the 'point light source' of the Jupiter II. It's more like solid blocks of red and black whirling around. I have no idea how that look can be duplicated (other than the obvious of just painting the panes solid black and red) and be effective, not have light bleed. I think we can forget the belly dome turning silver when the drive is turned off. Maybe some kind of 'single sided glass' effect can be cooked up. Lights on, you can see the red and black, light off it's silvery. I dunno if that's even possible with the parts as given.


The interior "cage" needs to rotate while the "red" Lighted dome stays constant.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Perhaps Round 2/Polar Lights has a Lighting kit they will offer??


Rumor has it...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE...

Here are several profile shots of the C-57D. While working on my Jupiter 2's I also airbrushed the first coat of Tamiya Silver....





Here is the main Access area..



And a rear loading area...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

That's plainly gorgeous.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Carson Dyle said:


> Rumor has it...


 
Geeez with these damm secrets:drunk:!!!!Just say it all ready will ya!!LOL!!:wave:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Just repeating what my local hobby shop proprietor told me. Still just a rumor, but if PL doesn't produce a light kit for this model someone surely will.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Carson Dyle said:


> Just repeating what my local hobby shop proprietor told me. Still just a rumor, but if PL doesn't produce a light kit for this model someone surely will.


Just having some fun with ya Rob:thumbsup:


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

Whoever has one of these kits, a camera, a ruler & several minutes of your time 
to get me some specific photos & measurements - 
I would appreciate if you would send me an Email / ASAP. 
[email protected]

There's a Free set of RE-VISSIONEER C-57D Plans in it for the 1st person to do so! - Thanx!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

modeleers said:


> Whoever has one of these kits, a camera, a ruler & several minutes of your time
> to get me some specific photos & measurements -
> I would appreciate if you would send me an Email / ASAP.
> [email protected]
> ...


Brother, I didn't forget about you,as soon as I can I'll get you your measurements. And no free anything is necessary.


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

Tamiya Silver is a Great color choice!
Enjoying the pics, please keep em coming! 



Captain Han Solo said:


> Brother, I didn't forget about you,as soon as I can I'll get you your measurements. And no free anything is necessary.


Thanx anyway, ...I already got my answer regarding the cage panel count & my original top/bottom photo request. 

Now I'm looking to get more specifics & when I ask for something I always reward the effort = My C-57D Plans offer stands!
The 1st person to contact me - regarding certain details I want photographed & measured gets a Free set of Plans for doing so. Thanx!


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Captain Han Solo said:


> UPDATE...
> 
> Here are several profile shots of the C-57D. While working on my Jupiter 2's I also airbrushed the first coat of Tamiya Silver....
> 
> ...


Looking great! The outer ring is supposed to be a darker silver. Did you plan on using another color? Can't wait to get my hands on this!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

YES...I am going to paint the outer ring a darker color...Just air-brushed this today.


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

Well done as usual beautiful work, I have to get one of these little guys.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

scifimodelfan said:


> Well done as usual beautiful work, I have to get one of these little guys.


 
It's a really fun kit!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Captain Han Solo said:


> It's a really fun kit!


Woe to anyone who gets in my way when this arrives and I see it on my local hobby store's shelf; I might not be able to control my internal ID monster!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Trekkriffic said:


> Woe to anyone who gets in my way when this arrives and I see it on my local hobby store's shelf; I might not be able to control my internal ID monster!


LOL... You are happy my friend, just don't know it. I'll have to import the kit!!!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I have to say, based on these 'quickie' build-up pics, I'm more and more impressed with both the kit and the subtle nature of the design. It's amazing how different it looks just by a slight change of angle. 

Yeah, I need one of these. Maybe several. Depending.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Steve H said:


> I have to say, based on these 'quickie' build-up pics, I'm more and more impressed with both the kit and the subtle nature of the design. It's amazing how different it looks just by a slight change of angle.
> 
> Yeah, I need one of these. Maybe several. Depending.


I don't know about a "quickie" build. It's a simple model that's easy and fun to build.
You start with actually opening the box...


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

absolutely beautiful sir!!!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Captain Han Solo said:


> I don't know about a "quickie" build. It's a simple model that's easy and fun to build.
> You start with actually opening the box...


Well, you seem to have the hull assembled, you've got your 'first pass' paint on, and it's been a couple of days since you got it. Most folk would be sanding the 'landing stairs' off and rebuilding it from scratch and other fiddly stuff at this point. 

So, yeah, you've got a quickie build by what others here usually do. so there.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Steve H said:


> Well, you seem to have the hull assembled, you've got your 'first pass' paint on, and it's been a couple of days since you got it. Most folk would be sanding the 'landing stairs' off and rebuilding it from scratch and other fiddly stuff at this point.
> 
> So, yeah, you've got a quickie build by what others here usually do. so there.


Well, of course your right there! However I am still working on it between other builds, More Painting. Figuring out lighting/engine effect etc...Perhaps I'll go back and rebuild the stairs!:freak:


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Are the saucer halves different? On the C-57-D miniatures, the top saucer had a different profile, it was higher. See this photo: http://www.racprops.com/issue4/visit_forbiddenplanet/images/C57DLandingsm.jpg

I have never seen a photo of the model's third gangplank, can you tell me what detail the model has on that part?

David.


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

Krel/David is correct - the upper section has a slightly higher profile
And it is just slightly larger in diameter than the bottom as well...


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Any chance a light dusting of silver on the bottom dome would make the engine look powered down, like in the movie, but still allow light through when powering the engines? I guess this would be like a two-way mirror effect?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Opus Penguin said:


> Any chance a light dusting of silver on the bottom dome would make the engine look powered down, like in the movie, but still allow light through when powering the engines? I guess this would be like a two-way mirror effect?


 
Yes,

To anyone else who is actually building this kit, It looks like it is ready for a "Drop in Lighting rig". So perhaps, Round 2 is going to offer it, or perhaps they were going to offer it but have chosen not to. In any event, I will still rig my own Lighting/Spinning Cage effect.


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

Captain Han Solo said:


> To anyone else who is actually building this kit /
> 
> ...I will still rig my own Lighting/Spinning Cage effect.


Capt. - Having enjoyed reading & watching several of your other builds - I'm looking forward to seeing you - _shine a light_ - on your C-57D build.

Me not being as fortunate as you, as to 'actually' have this kit in hand - when this kit is finally available to the rest of us, I will be building a number of them for clients. _{...and bringing some of our after the fact accessories into play}._


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

modeleers said:


> Capt. - Having enjoyed reading & watching several of your other builds - I'm looking forward to seeing you - _shine a light_ - on your C-57D build.
> 
> Me not being as fortunate as you, as to 'actually' have this kit in hand - when this kit is finally available to the rest of us, I will be building a number of them for clients. _{...and bringing some of our after the fact accessories into play}._


Looking forward to the Accessories you will be offering sir! And thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Oh my....


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Just ordered one as they are in stock at CultTVMan. I look forward to using these pictures as reference, but will wait to see what lighting ideas (or kits if PL releases one) that may come.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

I just got my kit here on Tuesday and did a quick dry fit. Everything fits great! I'm going to just wash prime paint and glue this one in its landed position and stick it on the shelf.
When a light kit comes out I'll get a 2nd kit and light set and make one in flight.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> Oh my....


... god! That looks fantastic! :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I got my kit today. Amazingly my LHS had one. I think its about the only new kit they have got in since this time last year.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

This kit is AWESOME! I got mine today,and I'm very happy with it,except my box got dented up in shipment.The model does have holes to accept some type of LEDs. I wonder if a 9-volt battery and a small motor and all the LEDs would fit under the upper dome? Also a switch. I doubt it. maybe run the lighting wires thru the landing legs.Hmmmmm. I would like to do a diorama too,so need some 1/144 scale figures for crew. Lots of possibilities with this kit. THANKS PL !!!! :wave:


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow, nice build up of a nice kit! Another one to add to the list, and just the right size. 

I've still got the 1/72 version in the box, besides the hull shape being off it's just too friggin' huge! The interior would make a nice stand-alone kit though, even a nice to complement the accurately shaped 12"...


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

AWESOME! In this case I agree the size is perfect. I look forward to 
seeing more.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Just got this kit and am VERY pleased with it. Very simple build. I look forward to getting the engine to light up and have the inner part spin. The only mystery is if you can have the engine light up like in the movie, but when powered down, look silver like the rest of the ship. Anyone try experimenting with this?


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Man, I was planning on picking this nice little kit up, but now it might have to wait.

...ain't fun finding yourself suddenly unemployed.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Man! Sorry to hear that. I have been there and know how you feel. Good luck! I am sure the kit will be around awhile so don't worry.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Opus Penguin said:


> Man! Sorry to hear that. I have been there and know how you feel. Good luck! I am sure the kit will be around awhile so don't worry.


Thanks. Thirteen years of effort and commitment and doing everything asked and sometimes more, of making myself integral and valued...all meaning nothing in the name of restructuring where myself and a number of others were jettisoned.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Warped9 said:


> Thanks. Thirteen years of effort and commitment and doing everything asked and sometimes more, of making myself integral and valued...all meaning nothing in the name of restructuring where myself and a number of others were jettisoned.


Sorry to hear that. I hope you will find a better job soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Warped9 said:


> Thanks. Thirteen years of effort and commitment and doing everything asked and sometimes more, of making myself integral and valued...all meaning nothing in the name of restructuring where myself and a number of others were jettisoned.


My Wife shares your pain, Warped.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Warped9 said:


> Thanks. Thirteen years of effort and commitment and doing everything asked and sometimes more, of making myself integral and valued...all meaning nothing in the name of restructuring where myself and a number of others were jettisoned.


I am very, very sorry to hear this. You don't deserve this, but I'm sure you'll bounce back and find something even better. At least you have an actual marketable skill set! 

(I assume this because everyone does except me  )

This is the problem with the corporate culture that has grown. 'Do more with less" is now 'do everything with nothing', and payroll isn't looked at as a valuable resource, just an infinite well to be dipped into (i.e. fire people) to make the numbers look better for now, and to hell with what happens in the future.

*ahem* sorry, can you tell I've experienced this several times? 

Hang in there. Just hang in there.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> This is the problem with the corporate culture that has grown. 'Do more with less" is now 'do everything with nothing',
> make the numbers look better for now, and to hell with what happens in the future.


The logical end to a Corporo-Capitalist religion. Unrestrained, the shark eats its own tail.
:drunk:


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Warped9 said:


> Thanks. Thirteen years of effort and commitment and doing everything asked and sometimes more, of making myself integral and valued...all meaning nothing in the name of restructuring where myself and a number of others were jettisoned.


Being one of the many "long-term" unemployed, I feel your pain. Similar thing happened to me, boss decided to down-size and instead of keeping the valued, hard-working, seasoned employees, he kept the inexperienced, spend their time goofing-off employees instead. Why? Because those employees were paid far less then the ones he laid off. Unfortunately, it's all about the $$$ today. Hope things work out for you.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

spock62 said:


> Being one of the many "long-term" unemployed, I feel your pain. Similar thing happened to me, boss decided to down-size and instead of keeping the valued, hard-working, seasoned employees, he kept the inexperienced, spend their time goofing-off employees instead. Why? Because those employees were paid far less then the ones he laid off. Unfortunately, it's all about the $$$ today. Hope things work out for you.


It's funny how this lesson keeps having to be relearned. Experienced workers with a good work ethic are worth their value in productivity. A "cheaper" employee without experience and proven work ethic can cost you in productivity. If times are tight doesn't it make sense to have someone onboard who is proven to be effective as opposed to a cheaper and unknown one?

No matter. Lets not derail this thread about a really nice kit. The kit isn't expensive really and so maybe I can pop for it after all. I wasn't left out empty-handed. I have a bit of money in the bank and they gave me a bit better than six months severance. Maybe it can't hurt to make the occasional "non-essential" purchase.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

You build is looking GREAT.

I got mine yesterday. Debating the flying/landing options.

Anyway, what color references are there for the ship? Looks like bright silver with a dark silver or maybe gray rim.

Looks like you are just using a Tamiya silver an a darker silver.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Warped9 said:


> It's funny how this lesson keeps having to be relearned. Experienced workers with a good work ethic are worth their value in productivity. A "cheaper" employee without experience and proven work ethic can cost you in productivity. If times are tight doesn't it make sense to have someone onboard who is proven to be effective as opposed to a cheaper and unknown one?


Most owners of companies think short-term, i.e. how can I make the most money right now. I've seen this sort of thing, and worse, happen too many times in my career of 26+ years.



Warped9 said:


> No matter. Lets not derail this thread about a really nice kit. The kit isn't expensive really and so maybe I can pop for it after all. I wasn't left out empty-handed. I have a bit of money in the bank and they gave me a bit better than six months severance. Maybe it can't hurt to make the occasional "non-essential" purchase.


Your right, don't want this thread to veer away from it's original topic. The kit is very nice and it's not too expensive. If your interested in getting the kit, this is one of the cheapest prices I've found: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230966775488?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 

And Capt's build on the previous page came out really good.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Currently working on the motor/lights on this kit.

I am shamelessly a purist and want to mimic what the miniature actually did...Don't want it to look like the Jupiter 2. Should have some Video pics soon:thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

She looks pretty! Excellent work!

Let's ask trekriffic for his Enterprise nacelle engines, cuz after he gets done adding aftermarket lights to his Enterprise, I don't think he will need them...lol

Steve


----------

